# ~*~ My 2k2 Maxima ~*~



## Guest (Apr 30, 2002)

Check the link below!!!
Please vote on my page, sign my guestbook, or give me any input on my ride.. Thanks for your time.. PEACE


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

Beautiful car. I like the update Nissan did to 2002 model. Standard H.I.D. headlights, new VQ35DE motor, mmmm!

14.7sec with Auto? That is impressive.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks a lot bro, that was ALL stock, with my chrome wheels, hopefully I will get it down in the 13's with my 70 shot.. Thanks for the comment and support


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

9 letters: BEAUTIFUL

I love the headlights!


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

i love the maxima, very nice car
and fast, you should have gotten the 6 speed


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2002)

I probably should of, but I am lazy and like to cruise downtown CHI alot, it makes it hard to mess with a stick all the time..


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

ChiTwista said:


> *I probably should of, but I am lazy and like to cruise downtown CHI alot, it makes it hard to mess with a stick all the time.. *


drove to work last summer, each day 1-1.5 hours in traffic
and i am startin UIC next semester so i will be in traffic even more


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2002)

XtremE said:


> *
> drove to work last summer, each day 1-1.5 hours in traffic
> and i am startin UIC next semester so i will be in traffic even more *


I feel for you bro, there is mad amounts of traffic here, especially in the summer.. My boy goes to UIC and I pick him up and drop him off sometimes.. LET ME TELL YOU, UR N 4 A LONG RIDE


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2002)

*BUMP*


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

lookin good


----------

